# Uber pax killed after getting out on freeway



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

https://www.tampabay.com/news/publi...ed-while-stepping-into-i-75-traffic-20181119/

Just when you think your day...

Couldn't get any worse...8>O

This is a cautionary tale...

That should be mandatory reading...

For any driver doing bar pickups...

Sad for the Uber driver who...

Thought she had a great fare...

Was about a 50 mile Uber ride...

Note: two people placed him in the car..

Truly sad result...8>(

Rakos


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Definitely don't let anybody pour a pax into your car. It never ends well.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

i hope the driver doesn't get deactivated and doesn't blame herself

we aren't responsible for pax's actions


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Yes that's a shame. This is why they tell you to pull over to a safe place before you let them out. I hope she was clear with the police that the passenger was acting irrationally and she feared for her ability to operate the car safely, e.t.c... Either way, being deactivated is the least of her concerns. She will be sued no matter what. Hopefully insurance will represent her in court.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

It sounds like he demanded to be let out there and then. Drunks are unpredictable as I am sure we've all noticed. People like this are really prone to waking up and freaking out in our cars not really understanding where they are or who we are. I had a front seat pax pass out and almost punch me when he woke up at the drop-off. Then he jumped out, leaned back in and shook my hand.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

One day a paxhole exit my car in the middle of street eventhough I told her not to. She just ignored me an unlocked the door manually and left. Thanks god she left from the passenger side at least. 
I immediately reported her to Lyft as a danger to society. But I don’t really believe Lyft would do any action


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Sad drunken condition..... dying from alcohol poisoning was probably in his near future anyway.....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Rakos said:


> https://www.tampabay.com/news/publi...ed-while-stepping-into-i-75-traffic-20181119/
> 
> Just when you think your day...
> 
> ...


The DREADED

" PAX SPLAT"!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Yes that's a shame. This is why they tell you to pull over to a safe place before you let them out. I hope she was clear with the police that the passenger was acting irrationally and she feared for her ability to operate the car safely, e.t.c... Either way, being deactivated is the least of her concerns. She will be sued no matter what. Hopefully insurance will represent her in court.


Exactly what cause of action does the pax have against the driver ?


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> The DREADED
> 
> " PAX SPLAT"!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> The DREADED
> 
> " PAX SPLAT"!


Cleaning fee?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Exactly what cause of action does the pax have against the driver ?


I wouldn't think they would have any but that won't stop them from suing any and everyone from a friend who might have ordered it for them, bar,driver, Uber, DOT, the other cars, ... They will claim the driver threw an obviously intoxicated pax out without concern for their safety and well being in violation of the service they were contracted to perform, how does that sound? It may be bogus but you still need to hire an attorney to get you out of it.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Sooo. did she get paid ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberyouber said:


> Sooo. did she get paid ?


" NO NEED TO TIP "!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Uberyouber said:


> Sooo. did she get paid ?


I would hope she kept the trip open till well after the police were finished questioning her! I mean, it's not like he's going to contest the charge, right?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Nothing good happens on the freeway after midnight.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


>


How about "PAX SPLAT FEVER"



Rakos said:


> https://www.tampabay.com/news/publi...ed-while-stepping-into-i-75-traffic-20181119/
> 
> Just when you think your day...
> 
> ...


My question is.....

Did the driver dig thru the body parts, find the riders phone and give herself 5 stars and a big tip?


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Sad. Prayers to the families involved.


----------



## NORMY (Jan 2, 2017)

Never ever ever stop on a highway no good will come of it trust me


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Cleaning fee?


Theres brains & feces on tbe side of my car !


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

NORMY said:


> Never ever ever stop on a highway no good will come of it trust me


If the rider hopped out on the highway in traffic, chances are excellent that he was acting foolishly or even dangerously inside the car - the driver may not have had a choice.

The weird thing is the article said he was going from Brooksville to Brandon, and to get to the point where he was hit they'd already been traveling 50+ miles.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

A nightmare for everyone involved. 1st responders have these images etched into their brains for a lifetime. The innocent drivers who ran this man over will suffer the trauma for the rest of their lives as well. Those who make/made it a career to clean up horrific highway messes are truly underappreciated.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

This happened in my part of the country, I remember watching the news and them mentioning I-95 was backed up in the county north of me, but they didn't say why. 

It's bad all around and we don't know if he awoke was still drunk and started fighting with the driver, and she has no choice but to pull over. I feel awful for her to have to witness such horror as well as the two cars that hit him. 

Perhaps it's a teaching lesson to drivers to not take anyone who is passed out drunk or insist you pull over somewhere safe if he can get himself in but falls asleep and wakes mid ride, like at a gas station and call 911 ASAP.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Driver is a business. Just like slip and fall. Only need 1% accountability to go for all


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Folks this is a human being we're talking about. I'd like to ask that we reel the "cleaning fee" jokes back in. Very tactless.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Rakos said:


> https://www.tampabay.com/news/publi...ed-while-stepping-into-i-75-traffic-20181119/
> 
> Just when you think your day...
> 
> ...


How do you Spell LIABILITY$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$,jmo



NORMY said:


> Never ever ever stop on a highway no good will come of it trust me


now ya tell us



BigBadJohn said:


> A nightmare for everyone involved. 1st responders have these images etched into their brains for a lifetime. The innocent drivers who ran this man over will suffer the trauma for the rest of their lives as well. Those who make/made it a career to clean up horrific highway messes are truly underappreciated.


don't forget the $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ Lawyers$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$, JMO


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> i hope the driver doesn't get deactivated and doesn't blame herself
> 
> we aren't responsible for pax's actions


Research the Long Beach CA case of a wrongful death lawsuit against Uber driver Festus Okoh for the negligent homocide of Uber pax Ryan Anderson. Okoh dropped off a visibly impaired Ryan close to his home. Inebriated Ryan gained entry into a wrong home and was shot dead by the homeowner. 
Even if Okoh is found 0% responsible I'm sure his legal fees will be in the tens of thousands. By the way, Okah ended the ride when he dropped Ryan off and was not covered by Uber's insurance.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Research the Long Beach CA case of a wrongful death lawsuit against Uber driver Festus Okoh for the negligent homocide of Uber pax Ryan Anderson. Okoh dropped off a visibly impaired Ryan close to his home. Inebriated Ryan gained entry into a wrong home and was shot dead by the homeowner.
> Even if Okoh is found 0% responsible I'm sure his legal fees will be in the tens of thousands. By the way, Okah ended the ride when he dropped Ryan off and was not covered by Uber's insurance.


that's the problem nowadays not many people have common sense, you don't hold someone responsible just because someone got hurt

everyone wants to play the victim card nowadays, it's all about "me me me"

you slip and fall on someones property when you're not supposed to be there and somehow you think they are liable

this is why I want to be on a jury on one of these cases so I can help institute some common sense into a jury


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> that's the problem nowadays not many people have common sense, you don't hold someone responsible just because someone got hurt
> 
> everyone wants to play the victim card nowadays, it's all about "me me me"
> 
> ...


Okoh was found not guilty of any negligence, but can you imagine the feeling he had when he was served that summons? I think Uber's attorneys also represented Okoh since he was named a codefendant along with Uber.


----------



## just_me (Feb 20, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Research the Long Beach CA case of a wrongful death lawsuit against Uber driver Festus Okoh for the negligent homocide of Uber pax Ryan Anderson. Okoh dropped off a visibly impaired Ryan close to his home. Inebriated Ryan gained entry into a wrong home and was shot dead by the homeowner.
> Even if Okoh is found 0% responsible I'm sure his legal fees will be in the tens of thousands. By the way, Okah ended the ride when he dropped Ryan off and was not covered by Uber's insurance.


Interesting case:https://www.presstelegram.com/2016/01/08/uber-among-those-sued-in-inebriated-mans-long-beach-death/

I couldn't help but wonder while reading the article how the lawyers of the pax were going to prove some of those allegations and statements that were made in the article. Their grounds seem off too. The driver does have the right to end rides prematurely if the pax violates Uber TOS. The pax agreed to that. The driver's life does not need to be in danger in order to justify ending the ride. And the homeowner has the right to defend themselves too - with or without their life being in danger.

That aside though, this sentence from the article says a lot: "In the days after the shooting, police characterized the incident as a possible burglary, saying they found items belonging to the homeowner in Anderson's pockets". Note: Anderson was the pax. Obviously there was a little more going on here than just a simple 'Oops, I (innocently) got wrong address'.

It sounds like this pax was acting irrationally (while being inebriated) both at the homeowner's house that he possibly invaded (items found in his pockets) and in the Uber driver's car.

Three people are at the scene. The two sober persons say the one inebriated person acted irrationally. Tough to prove otherwise.

Here's another article: http://www.gazettes.com/news/uber-l...cle_c342146a-b63d-11e5-a2b3-1b19a8880777.html


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

just_me said:


> Interesting case:https://www.presstelegram.com/2016/01/08/uber-among-those-sued-in-inebriated-mans-long-beach-death/
> 
> I couldn't help but wonder while reading the article how the lawyers of the pax were going to prove some of those allegations and statements that were made in the article. Their grounds seem off too. The driver does have the right to end rides prematurely if the pax violates Uber TOS. The pax agreed to that. The driver's life does not need to be in danger in order to justify ending the ride. And the homeowner has the right to defend themselves too - with or without their life being in danger.
> 
> ...


The poor driver should counter sue for everything he can get. I'm not insensitive to the family's loss, but to sue with ZERO underlying basis, when in fact the deceased has items in his pockets belonging to the homeowner......that's a travesty to justice. These BS lawsuits should have MAJOR repercussions to plaintiffs once the bogus nature of the suit is exposed.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Driver did not ask for name and destination is my guess. 
cancel on the drunk pax and get the fee.


----------



## just_me (Feb 20, 2017)

mbd said:


> Driver did not ask for name and destination is my guess.
> cancel on the drunk pax and get the fee.


Just a friendly FYI from the article: "Okoh picked Anderson up, but before reaching his passenger's home the driver ejected him, the suit states".


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Reason why we should never kick anyone out on the side of the road or a frigging interstate for that matter as much as possible.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> never kick anyone out on the side of the road or a frigging interstate


Female driver with an agitated drunken idiot, I support her. I'm huge and have no natural enemies. My heart goes out to smaller dudes and women trying to survive doing this gig.

The moment you feel threatened, toss and call law enforcement if pax doesn't get right the hell out! I don't care if you're on a bridge.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Female driver with an agitated drunken idiot, I support her. I'm huge and have no natural enemies. My heart goes out to smaller dudes and women trying to survive doing this gig.
> 
> The moment you feel threatened, toss and call law enforcement if pax doesn't get right the hell out! I don't care if you're on a bridge.


I agree with you. That's why I said as much as possible.

Unfortunately for our fellow driver, things aren't going to play out in her favor. If not criminally, then civilly. The odds are stacked against drivers in every situation.


----------

